# The Emergency Pantry



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Any one read this one, it looks good. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...erything&sprefix=the+emergency+pantry,aps,268
I got a brief chance looked at the contents, but didn't buy it. Probably should have bought it, though no reviews.
Anybody read The emergency pantry? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

We'll since I'm not one for waiting around, and no one seems to have read it or know anything about it, I'll be the Guinea pig
I bought a copy in paperback, and the Mrs. is reading it. Since the pantry is her bailiwick I think she should have first crack at it...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Let us know!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am going through an experience right now that showed me the value of having an emergency pantry.

I was at work on Thursday and sprained my knee rather severely. I heard and felt a pop, and I could not straighten my leg or get my knee to bear any weight. A secretary got me an office chair to hang on to, and the facilities manager had an emergency set of crutches in her office. I could not move my leg, so I had them call 911. Fire department came, ice packed my knee and called for an ambulance. I was on the seventh floor by the elevators, so they put me on a hydraulic gurney and took me to the emergency room. ER doc diagnosed a knee sprain and partial or complete torn ligament. Hits me with morphine shot (knee swollen very badly) and they splint me up. Crutches and discharged with pain meds prescription.

No wife or family here on my new job in new city, and no friends, so I had the hospital call me a cab, and they dispatched a Ford Crown Vic, which has the big back seat so I can scoot in backwards with my knee immobilized.

I had run low on groceries, and was planning to shop after work that day, but got home with nothing but milk and coffee, and some condiments left in the fridge. 

Luckily I had been stocking up on emergency food supplies, so I have some canned fish: tuna, smoked salmon, smoked trout, sardines, and some chili and soups. Powdered Gatorade and tea bags for drinks, and a Pur faucet-end water filter so I have drinking water.

But otherwise I would have been pretty much screwed....

The morphine had me drowsy, so dinner that night was walnuts and beef jerky, washed down with some Dr. Pepper Ten from a case of cans I just added to the emergency pantry. Exhausted from a bad day, I fall asleep on the couch.

The next day I call my new boss, worried about my car I had to leave in the parking lot.

My boss is cool as can be, and sends a secretary out to buy me groceries after making out a shopping list with me on the phone. Then my boss has a co-worker drive over and get my car keys, and then another co-worker drives my car home for me. So they stocked up my fridge for me (my boss popped for the groceries, no questions asked) and the secretary put everything away for me. Brought me my laptop and phone with chargers.

They even threw some Oreos in the bag.... Is that cool or what?

So, thanks to a great boss and great co-workers, I can survive being a peg leg until I see the orthopedic surgeon next week.

The moral of the story is prepping may have saved my a$$ if my boss & co-workers weren't so cool helping me out.

In case of a medical emergency, an emergency pantry could literally have saved someone's life.

My backup plan was food delivery from restaurants, but in a gated community after hours, and no way to open the front gate without walking out to click the clicker, I was in deep trouble for the weekend...until my work buddies bailed me outta the jam.

So, keep an emergency pantry stocked up - I could have been in for a real bad (and hungry) weekend otherwise....

People can make fun of preppers all they want - all I know was I was pretty happy knowing I had some food and beverages stashed away....


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I was not impressed with the book. thought it would be a good start for a beginer but didn't really go into much detail, just skimmed over a bunch of different subjects.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I was not impressed with the book. thought it would be a good start for a beginer but didn't really go into much detail, just skimmed over a bunch of different subjects.


I'm not sure that a beginner needs a lot of detail to start with. It's easy to overwhelm a novice with too much information.

The wife is reading it, so I can only skim it for the time being. It does appear to contain lists and proceed in a logical fashion. I figure if I can pick up a few tips or it gives me an idea that I hadn't thought about, or perhaps a better way of doing what I'm already doing then it's worth the money.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Vert,
Thankfully you work with some very nice people and have a great boss. Knee injuries can really hamper a person. 

My wife was helping a friend move, two days before Christmas (about fifteen years ago) and she had closed the tailgate on the pickup then decided she wanted to put one more item in the back of the truck. Being December in a northern state it was icy. One foot inside the bed of the truck the other on the bumper and she slipped and fell. The foot on the bumper wedged under the tailgate as she fell to the driveway. 

We had to wait a month for the swelling to go down before they could do a surgery to repair the damage and second surgery to tweak the first surgery. Hopefully your knee injury isn't quite as bad.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Emergency pantry"

I've _often_ considered how nice it'd be post SHTF if we could lock ourselves inside a Sams Club and barricade the doors...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Vert,
> Thankfully you work with some very nice people and have a great boss. Knee injuries can really hamper a person.
> 
> My wife was helping a friend move, two days before Christmas (about fifteen years ago) and she had closed the tailgate on the pickup then decided she wanted to put one more item in the back of the truck. Being December in a northern state it was icy. One foot inside the bed of the truck the other on the bumper and she slipped and fell. The foot on the bumper wedged under the tailgate as she fell to the driveway.
> ...


Thanks, Seneca!

I am getting better already. Swelling is down and I am able to bear weight on the leg again.

Not going to win any marathons, but it looks like I'll live to hike another day....

Yeah, my boss and co-workers are way cool. They will get a nice surprise in their Christmas stockings this year!

Hope your wife is all better...!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> I am going through an experience right now that showed me the value of having an emergency pantry.
> 
> I was at work on Thursday and sprained my knee rather severely. I heard and felt a pop, and I could not straighten my leg or get my knee to bear any weight. A secretary got me an office chair to hang on to, and the facilities manager had an emergency set of crutches in her office. I could not move my leg, so I had them call 911. Fire department came, ice packed my knee and called for an ambulance. I was on the seventh floor by the elevators, so they put me on a hydraulic gurney and took me to the emergency room. ER doc diagnosed a knee sprain and partial or complete torn ligament. Hits me with morphine shot (knee swollen very badly) and they splint me up. Crutches and discharged with pain meds prescription.
> 
> ...


Thank god I have my wife and kids, after reading your story I realized I would be screwed because all my food is in the basement. (not all, but most I could make it a few days on whats upstairs) Sounds like you have a great boss and coworkers.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> "Emergency pantry"
> 
> I've _often_ considered how nice it'd be post SHTF if we could lock ourselves inside a Sams Club and barricade the doors...


That would be a lot easier than trying to create a pantry from scratch!


----------

